# Run Like the Wind ~*~Horse Roleplay~*~



## appaloosa 239

(FYI: a roleplay, aka rp, is a thread usually on animals or people where the members make form(s) and post on the thread what their character does. Example:
Star whinnied and trotted around in a field. )
Run Like the Wind - Horse Roleplay





_You are a mustang, living in a herd in the wild. You are free. You gallop through mountains and valleys, the wind blowing in your mane. Your hooves pound across the earth. Life as a wild horse is great._​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Rules:
No cussing, be nice, please do not rp until I accept your form, one blow per post in fights, and have fun!

Form: (the information will be about your horse, not yourself.)

Name:
Age:
Breed of horse:
Gender:
Herd:
Rank:
Picture:
Other information:
Your username:

Herds:
Desert Herd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Located in a desert surrounded by canyons. The horses in the desert are mostly Arabians. They rely off of an oasis for water and graze on dry grass and desert plants.
Alpha Stallion: Fire Flame (@appaloosa 239 )
Alpha Male:
Broodmares:
Foals:

Valley Herd




Located in a valley between two mountain ranges. The mustangs graze on tall prairie grass and drink out of a nearby stream.
Alpha Stallion:
Alpha Mare:
Broodmares: Cerulean (appaloosa 239)
Foals:

Meadow Herd




The horses in Meadow Herd live in a lush green meadow, next to a deciduous forest of trees. Food is abundant here, and a blue lake provides them with fresh clean water.
Alpha Stallion: Flame (@luvmypets )
Alpha Mare:
Broodmares: Chocolate (@appaloosa 239 )
Foals:

Ranks:
Alpha Stallion: (1 per herd) He is the only male in the herd. He drives out the colt when they are 2. His mate is the alpha mare. They are both at the top of the pecking order and control the herd.
Alpha Mare: (1 per herd) Mate of the alpha stallion.
Broodmares: (5 or more per herd) Mares that make up a herd.
Foals: Horses underneath the age of 1 of a herd.

CHARACTERS (more will be added to the front page when more people join and make characters)

Desert Herd
Name: Fire Flame
Age: 6
Breed of horse: Arabian
Gender: stallion
Herd: Desert
Rank: Alpha
Picture:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other information: His mate is the alpha mare
Your username: appaloosa 239

Valley Herd

Name: Cerulean
Age: 4
Breed of horse: blue roan mustang
Gender: mare
Herd: Valley
Rank: broodmare
Picture:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other information:
Your username: apaloosa

Meadow Herd

Name: Flame
Age: 2
Breed: full blood arabian
Gender: male (colt)
Herd: meadow
Rank: assistant stally
Picture: he is not domestic but i heart this pic




Other info: ladies man :3 
Users name: luvmypets

Name: Chocolate
Age: 5
Breed of horse: mustang
Gender: mare
Herd: Meadow
Rank: broodmare
Picture:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other information: she is with foal (again)
Your username: appaloosa 239

Name: West
Age: 1
Breed of horse: appaloosa/paint cross
Gender: colt
Herd: Meadow
Rank: foal
Picture:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other information: his mother is Chocolate.
Your username: appaloosa 239


----------



## appaloosa 239

Name: Cerulean
Age: 4
Breed of horse: blue roan mustang
Gender: mare
Herd: Valley
Rank: broodmare
Picture:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other information:
Your username: apaloosa


----------



## appaloosa 239

Does anyone wanna join?


----------



## appaloosa 239

Name: West
Age: 1
Breed of horse: appaloosa/paint cross
Gender: colt
Herd: Meadow
Rank: foal
Picture:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other information: his mother is Chocolate.
Your username: appaloosa 239


----------



## Farmin' Girl

appaloosa 239 said:


> Does anyone wanna join?



I so wish I could join this thread, your horses are absolutely beautiful !!! I am obsessed with horses and have been since I was young, but unfortunately I am unable to afford to keep a horse


----------



## appaloosa 239

Farmin' Girl said:


> I so wish I could join this thread, your horses are absolutely beautiful !!! I am obsessed with horses and have been since I was young, but unfortunately I am unable to afford to keep a horse



The horse doesn't have to be yours, nor do you have to own a horse to join this. (Those weren't my horses XD )


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Thanks!


----------



## appaloosa 239

Farmin' Girl said:


> Thanks!



If you ever decide to join you are welcome to.


----------



## luvmypets

Name: Flame
Age: 2
Breed: full blood arabian
Gender: male (colt)
Herd: meadow
Rank: assistant stally
Picture: he is not domestic but i heart this pic



Other info: ladies man :3 
Users name: luvmypets


----------



## appaloosa 239

luvmypets said:


> Name: Flame
> Age: 2
> Breed: full blood arabian
> Gender: male (colt)
> Herd: meadow
> Rank: assistant stally
> Picture: he is not domestic but i heart this pic
> View attachment 3194
> Other info: ladies man :3
> Users name: luvmypets



in!


----------



## RacehorsesRock

Also I can post this around and see if anyone wants to join.//


----------



## RacehorsesRock

Breed of horse: Thoroughbred (yes, TBs can be wild.)
Gender: stallion
Herd: Valley Herd
Rank: Lead Stallion
Picture: 



Other information: He's dominant and brave, pretty much fearless except for humans. He is terrified of any thing that even smells like a human, and will keep his herd far from it. After his lead stallion in his birth herd died, he was able to take over at the tender age of 4, and has successfully kept the herd. He has also gained a few mares, over the year he has been lead stallion. He has no foals, and fairly isn't very interested in them, they tend to annoy him. His great grandfather was released into the wild by his human, who couldn't take care of him and knew if she sent him to auction, he would almost certainly end up on someones dinner plate. So, now there are quite a big line of TBs running wild. Arrow is mixed with some American Mustang, but less than 30% of it. So he's considered a Thoroughbred (TB).
Your username: RacehorsesRock


----------



## Pokermint

Name: Dream
Age: 7 Yrs Old.
Breed of horse: Mostly Mustang Yet A Few Other’s.
Gender: Mare/Female/Women/Girl
Herd: The Valley Herd
Rank: Unknown (I’m not exactly sure how all this works...)
Colors: Dream is a Grullo/Grulla Paint Mix.
Picture: 


Other information: Dream has been out in the wild of a bit now ever since a run away show stallion and her mother met. When she was still a foal a mountain lion took down her dad leaving her mother and her to fend for themselves. By the age of 3 she still hung with her mom not knowing what else to do. That was until humans rangled up her mom cause Dream to get as far away from that as possible. Now that she’s 7 she figures it’s time to find herself a herd and stop living life on the run. Since Dream has been moving her whole life she has a very slim build fit with long yet strong legs. Her mane is slightly short but her tail is nothing less then amazing. Being alone makes Dream resist commands and following others. She stands strong by what she believes and or thinks. The only reason she hasn’t received any scars over the years is because she was never in an area long enough to a predator to find her and with her speed very few things caught up, and if they did it was because she was cornered. Never the less it was always a far run where Dream was still able to fight and her attacker was trying to catch their breath making it easy for her to fight and run.
Your username: Pokermint


----------

